# I feel like he has a small head



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

My boy just turned 1 on nov 30th. His head looks too small for his body. When will his head catch up to his body?

This was the best pic I could get of him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He will start to fill out. Give him time. He looks sad because you said his head is too small  JK Handsome boy!


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> He will start to fill out. Give him time. He looks sad because you said his head is too small  JK Handsome boy!


Hahaha normally he's got a very happy face lol. 
Just checking, never owned a GSD from puppy hood on.
I love is tiny head theres soooo much loose skin on it, he has such a puppy face.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, his head looks fine for his size - I think his over-sized ears sorta skew things. If his ears were smaller, his head would look bigger. 

Hope your boy isn't going to get all self-conscious about his ears now.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> LOL, his head looks fine for his size - I think his over-sized ears sorta skew things. If his ears were smaller, his head would look bigger.
> 
> Hope your boy isn't going to get all self-conscious about his ears now.


Hahaha his ears are still soooo giant! He's a big boy measures for 28.5 inches from ground to shoulder blade and almost 30inches from top of shoulder blade to base of tail. 77lbs.....a wee bit bigger in size than my 4 year old GSD. Its just that wee little head of his and kangaroo ears that throws everything off lol.
I love his goofy shape dont get me wrong. I was just curious if there was something wrong with him :-/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

